# Jerky picture in SD



## charlesb30529 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have had a VIP 211 for about two weeks. Tonight for the second time, the non HD channels (like CNN) are real jerky and audio/video not in sync. Looks like some early shots from space. HD channels however look and sound great. Anyone else experiencing that problem?

Also, my installer told me that I could hook a hard drive to the USB port and activate with a one time fee. In reading some other posts, I can't tell if that feature has been activated or not. Is my information correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## Crowther (Mar 14, 2007)

I have had this problem from time to time. I found that if I go into the menu and click on System Setup, then HD Setup, and go to the TV Type box and set it to 480. Then click "yes" when it asks you. And then go back and reset TV Type to 1080 (which I use), then the problem clears up. If it returns, which it does very seldom, I do the same thing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Painfully as it is, I did a reboot to stop the skipped frames.


----------

